
Served with a cease and desist from a multi billion dollar social media company - rukshana
I am having &quot;conversations&quot; with the legal team of a big social media platform about a blog that I have. They claim that it is in violation of their copyright infringement and from my research this is just plain not true.I&#x27;m not particularly attached to this blog but I dislike the idea of a large US company bullying people. Does anyone in this group know much about US trademark infringement and copyright? I&#x27;d much appreciate a quick chat :)! I am living in Canada but the blog is registered with a US hosting company. Thank you in advance :)
======
rukshana
_UPDATE_ Here is the time of events.

\- Received Notice of Infringement of the company's Intellectual Property
Rights via my domain provider (I have my information private).

\- I reply with the email below: "This email is in response to your expressed
concerns regarding my blog.

To clarify, my blog uses the term hacking in the way of a “life hack” – a
strategy to manage one’s time and daily actives in the most efficient manner
possible – specifically, in this case promoting the use of XXX in a positive
way. Examples of this type of content are explanation and examples of XXX
features and instructions on how to use the platform.

To further clarify, I am not using my blog commercially. I am not gaining any
financial benefit from its use on my blog.

If you wish to purchase the name of my blog, I’d be open to having that
discussion."

\- They email back saying that they do not reimburse incurred expenses in
setting up my blog.

-I do not reply.

\- They contact my hosting provider with the same request they initially
contacted the company I purchased my domain through.

------
brudgers
My take: it's almost certainly not a battle worth fighting. If it is worth
fighting, hire an attorney. If it isn't, devote energy elsewhere and consider
it a lesson learned.

I'd give the same advice if it was a local restaurant rather than a mega-corp.

------
exolymph
More information would help. What content did you put up that they're upset
about?

~~~
rukshana
I've updated with the timeline of events :). I didn't post anything but my
bio. They're upset cause I used the term "hacking" alongside the name of their
company. I used it in a life hacking way but I think they are more concerned
about the domain name then the content as there isn't any content there.

------
download13
Switch to a Russian hosting provider and you should be fine.

~~~
rukshana
Could you elaborate on that? Are they not able to proceed legally if the
hosting is in Russia?

